# November 2020 Challenge: One Pot Wonder



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Y'all. I binge watched Get Organized with the Home Edit on netflix and I've been decluttering my life and selling off all sorts of unnecessary stuff.

In that spirit, this month I want to see your best one pot dish. It can be any cooking vessel- a tagine, donabe, claypot, wok, dutch oven, baking dish, skillet, paella pan, pressure cooker, slow cooker, instant pot whatever. 

Impress me with layered flavors. Minimal cleanup and burners used but maximum flavor. Let's goooooo!

Standard rules. Your food, your pictures, cooked this month.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

this is one of my favorite things to do so ill definitely give it a go


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, it happened again! Had I been selected I was going to do One Pot Warmers. Soups, stews, chili and such since many folks here live in the temperate zone of the northern hemisphere. I was going to add an option, allowing folks to sear their meat in a skillet or whatever if the one pot they use isn't capable of browning meat. So I've been thinking about this theme for at least a week now.

Now, where to start?

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I get to play this month and it is one pot season here in the North East.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

One of my favorite things to do! I have one dish I’ve been meaning to try, haven’t been able to collect all the ingredients yet but I’ll get my hands on them. Great challenge!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

teamfat said:


> I was going to add an option, allowing folks to sear their meat in a skillet or whatever if the one pot they use isn't capable of browning meat.


I'll also allow this; it's that important. The Maillard reaction is what humans crave. Cooking on fire and building tools are what uniquely define us as a species.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll stick with the "One Pot" theme. So I always wondered why "Chicken Pot Pie" was made in a pie plate/tin, etc. when it is in fact transferred to said plate/tin. So I thought I'd make a "chicken *POT* pie" today like my Quebecois Grandma used to make. Four chicken thighs, skinned, boned and chunked then marinated in HerbOx granulated chicken bullion, ground pepper blend, fresh thyme, roasted garlic powder and smoked paprika. One medium onion, 1.5 carrots and 1.5 celery stalks, parsley, two fresh bay leaves were sauteed in schmaltz and bacon drippings before adding the chicken and set to a slow simmer. After I added one cubed russet and frozen peas, chicken stock and let that work. After I mixed corn starch with more HerbOx and chicken stock to thicken along with a splash of heavy cream. After that worked I added some leftover lardon from the other night - yummy! When all that came together I added my pie crust on top of the now cooled stew then washed with a little heavy cream and compound butter then vented and into the oven.

I had no idea what to expect, but I am very happy with the results.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm putting on my thinking cap 
Most of my dishes are semi-one-pot, as I tend to cók the rice seperately.
For some reason I like that better than putting it in the pot.
Got no potatoes, but I think I got some frozen potato/sweet potato mix...
Some form of stew.....


----------



## marioowilson (Nov 1, 2020)

I'll give it a go!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

While poking around the web for various recipes for the last challenge, I saw a number of recipes that were cooked in a Japanese donabe. I may have to check out some local markets to see what they have, as one of the dishes I had thought of was a Vietnamese clay pot catfish. And I have no idea if the one clay pot I have is flameproof.










But that enameled cast iron dutch oven in the back is something I bet you see a time or two over the course of this challenge.

mjb.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Does demi glace count for this challenge?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

sgsvirgil said:


> Does demi glace count for this challenge?


Use it if you have it! I keep some in the freezer myself. It won't disqualify you but your dish will need other one pot merits to be a winner


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've probably got a sheet pan dinner coming up soon.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

millionsknives said:


> Use it if you have it! I keep some in the freezer myself. It won't disqualify you but your dish will need other one pot merits to be a winner


What could be more meritorious than making demi glace? lol


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

sgsvirgil said:


> What could be more meritorious than making demi glace? lol


Ohh I see. Demi glace IS the entry


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

millionsknives said:


> Ohh I see. Demi glace IS the entry


Yes


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bratwurst sheet pan roasted dinner

Ok, there are some kosher dogs for non-bratwurst liking contingent.

Made a Germanic seasoning in decreasing volume of:
Onion powder
Marjoram. Or dill would be good too
Pepper
Lemon zest/sumac/or even coriander seeds.
Caraway
Celery seed
Ginger
Smoked paprika
Nutmeg
Grind as needed and combine

I salted separately.

I each potato, sweet potato, small butternut squash; 1/2 each head of cabbage, head of cauliflower.

Oven to 400 F, rack to center position.

Lightly toss veggies in a little neutral oil. Arrange on sheet pan. I used a liner of parchment paper, otherwise use more oil. Season with salt and Germanic seasoning.









Top with bratwurst. Into the 400 degree oven.









Flip sausages at half way point, about 20 minutes. Tweak veggie arrangement as needed. I rotated pan front to back.









At 40 minutes, check doneness. It was ready.









Serve from pan for easy weeknight meal, mustard at the table


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a good one:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Chris, that really does make me wonder.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

So we were gone most of the day then tore up the gardens when we got back and I realized "we have no leftovers". So I did a quick thaw on 1/2lb. of wild caught shrimp and then thought . . . hmmmm . . . rice is nice!!. So I made jasmine rice in chicken stock with onion, garlic, red bell, spicy pepper mix and parsley. While that was simmering I cleaned my shrimp and when the timer did it's thing I added the shrimp, pickled ginger, sambal oelek, a splash of fish sauce and a few pinches of Hon Dashi. When finished I added more parsley to garnish and I have to say my wife thought it was delicious and so did I.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay I have this underused donabe. Here is a clay pot rice w the sausage and dried shrimp. Mix in dark soy light soy white pepper and a bit of sugar and scallions.

















1 hour of soaking plus 10 min on the stove

Super easy on the stove. If you want a challenge do this over a live fire


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm realizing that most of the one-pot dishes my family really loves, classic Japanese nabemono, probably don't quite fit this challenge. They're like Chinese-style hotpot: you have plates of stuff to put into the simmering broth. I figure those plates count against the "one pot" limit. Hmm.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

So October has come and gone, and I had nothing to eat that brought to mind Oktoberfest. @phatch did that Germanic inspired dish, got me going. So pork ribs and sauerkraut.

*The Players*

First off, the pot for this one pot dish.










This old thing has to be at least 40 years old. Aluminum based pot, can be used on the stovetop, oven and of course the hot plate type thingy that it came with. No need to sear in a different pan.

On to the ingredients.









First off the pork products. Loin back ribs, bratwurst, salt pork and the stuff under the plate of brats is neck bones, for the stock.

The supporting cast:










Saverne kraut is pretty good.

*The Process*

The day before the neck bones, some onion, carrot, black pepper, bay leaf, etc. are steeped a few hours for a pork stock.










Next day a few slices of the salt pork get put into the pot to render down, release some fat. While that is happening, I prep the ribs.










Peeled off the membrane on the back, cut the slab in half, a light sprinkle of kosher salt.

I decided to cut them into serving portions of two ribs. Salt pork rendered, two bone portions getting a bit of brown on them.










Ribs pulled out, thinly sliced onion gets softened in the pot. Then the potatoes get added.










Poured in a bunch of the pork stock, put in the ribs. Moved the pot from the stovetop to the electric base. Let it all cook for about 6 hours at a low simmer.

Added the brats and the kraut, a few more hours.










Actually let it go a couple hours longer than I planned, as I took a nap and the alarm didn't wake me at the time it went off.

*The Product*

So eventually I wake up and finish the dish, plating it up.










I plop it on the plate, add a slice of nice rye bread, start to arrange it to look nice. Then I thought this is silly. It's going to be 50 shades of visually boring whatever you do. So there.

And yes, it tastes WAY better than it looks! Ribs and kraut, food of the gods.

mjb.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_WOW._ ... I've got that same cooker ... same color too!

_Nice dish._


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

4 meats! Niiiice


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

CHICKEN AND VEGETABLE BRAISE

A “recipe” I learned from Julia - yes, the Julia - many decades ago. Served on our finest paper plates!

ingredients not shown: salt, pepper, six cloves of garlic, a squeeze of lemon, a dash of Magi, and a cornstarch slurry.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Not sure how much love y'all have for the pressure cooker in these parts but it's a great time saver and the food is just as good. I do miss out on the fun of slow cooking and checking and tasting but with a baby in the house it's great!

Tried a new spin on pot roast. Chuck flavored with tomatoes and dried mushrooms. The soaking liquid from the mushrooms is a real game changer. I usually don't use tomatoes but I love the depth of flavor and tang it adds. Also flavored with thyme, rosemary, bay, onions and garlic. No wine or broth. This was easily one of the best dishes I've cooked in weeks.



























































Aaaaaand chocolate mayonnaise cake for dessert because I had a super specific craving for it.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

phatch said:


> Bratwurst sheet pan roasted dinner
> 
> Ok, there are some kosher dogs for non-bratwurst liking contingent.
> 
> ...


Very cool idea!!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

You know, maybe whoever hosts the October 2021 challenge will pick Octoberfest as the theme. Of course, I do enjoy bratwurst and schnitzel all year long, not just during one particular month.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Iceman said:


> _WOW._ ... I've got that same cooker ... same color too!
> 
> _Nice dish._


Thanks!

I can't say for sure, but my guess is it came in only two colors. The "Harvest Gold" or whatever color they called the ones we have, and the other being a light "Avocado" green.

In the next day or two I plan to set it off to the side somewhere, filled with water, and check the temp of the water at each of the 5 settings on the dial. Could be interesting.

mjb.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

usually when i have a big shop coming and am ending up with lots of tats of this and that in the cupboard and fridge i do a bit of an "everything" pot, a slow-cook with usually a choice cut of meat (cheek, shin, oxtail etc etc). Not very much finesse but im hoping this is in keeping with the theme of the challenge as i really love doing these and view it as one of the more expressive and free-forming kinds of cookery

so here we go

two big whopping beef shortribs from my friends at Wild Beef in Borough Market. Seared on all sides dry. By the time theyre nicely coloured theres fat rendered out to sautee a whole bunch of pointed cabbage, onion, 3 smashed garlic cloves, sweet potato and carrots. I also found a chunk of turmeric root sitting around so i grated and added that too

smushed the peeled plum tomatoes by hand, shaohsing, doenjang, fish sauce. sat the ribs back in it and filled with chicken stock/water until the ribs were just barely above water level

Covered in the oven at 160C for maybe 4 hours. Took the lid off, turned down to 120C, made a little foil circle hat to sit atop it and allowed to roll for another 4 hours, turning/basting twice very (VERY) carefully as those things wanted to fall apart

really good. black rice and sauerkraut.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

scuse the dingy lighting and the sudden very orangeness of the one picture. my phone does weird things, its super old


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay, missing the picture of the finished product (blame it on hot weather and ice cold beer)
Ingredients (sri racha sauce, onions, green asparagus, tomato, very old cheese, basil and garlic)









And the magic machine 









Since I missed the end picture, I'm cheekily inserting one from an earlier session








So, Millions, don't worry, this one can't be a serious contender,, not sure either if it qualifies as one-pot. Maybe it is no-pot?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Used my clay pot for meat tonight; I usually just use it for bread.

Pork butt, veggies, gravy! It's really good!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

butzy said:


> Okay, missing the picture of the finished product (blame it on hot weather and ice cold beer)
> Ingredients (sri racha sauce, onions, green asparagus, tomato, very old cheese, basil and garlic)
> View attachment 69063
> 
> ...


What kind of cheese is the dry one?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Baked beans are common to cowboys and Boston..

Soaked them beans overnight in kombu. Cooked up some onions and bacon end cubes I couldn't slice. Smoked sausage on the same grill, bbq sauce, a little bit of my tomato sauce, chicken stock, brown sugar ( prefer molasses but i'm not going shopping for that) , and some of my bbq rub. Smoked with pecan and some cheaper briquettes

Sometimes foil covered, sometimes open to get smoky. Sometimes indirect, sometimes direct. Cooking on live fire all comes down to experience and adaptability

































This is what we call one pot @butzy  not 0 not 2 not 3


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm coming up on fridge cleanout time to have space for the big event next week. And then I'll be loaded up with all the leftovers. Will be a struggle for the next two weeks to have a good entry, at least for me. I've got some ham, maybe a fried rice will be in the clean out.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Casseroles are one pot dishes. So is stuffing. Lots of thanksgiving dishes could qualify


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

millionsknives said:


> Casseroles are one pot dishes. So is stuffing. Lots of thanksgiving dishes could qualify


It's a definite possibility that a bunch of entries will show up here in about a week and a half. I may post one involving fowl and enameled cast iron myself. At the moment I have something going on involving beef bones and onions, should post the results in the next day or so.

I've seen some pretty tasty stuff in this challenge, and we still have half the month to go.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

harpua said:


> What kind of cheese is the dry one?


I think it was maaslander, extra mature, almost like an over-aged one. you can hardly cut it without it crumbling


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Right,
So I am sitting by my lonesome in a house that isn't mine, but with decent internet.
Yes, I'm in quarantaine. Just precaution. I flew from Africa to Europe and they consider me high risk, despite corona-free certificate and the like.
Anyway, there are some dishes to come....

Up now:
My attemp at turning an Indonesian dish into a meal including starch. Don't worry, the easy ones: Nasi goreng and Bami goreng are still to come.

My ingredient:
Onion, garlic, belly pork, leek, potatoes, sambal badjak - extra hot, and ketjap manis (sweet soy)
..








Fried the belly pork in its own fat and removed from the pan.








Peeled and grated the potatoes, then squeezed out the liquid.
I made a mistake here and should have rinsed the potatoes. The idea was to have crispy, almost individual strands. Instead, I now know how to make rosti 
Anyway, they were sort of fried in the belly pork fat, then removed.








The potatoes tool up most of the oil, so I had some more. Fried the onion, garlic and leek. Then remembered I had some mushrooms, so added those as well








Fried it all up, added sambal and ketjap and fried till most liquid had evaporated








Bit dark in colour (obviously), so added some tomatoes








And that's it:








Very tasty, a bit rich, so next time I make it or something like it, I will do the potato thing right, and I'll probably have some white rice with it.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

butzy said:


> I think it was maaslander, extra mature, almost like an over-aged one. you can hardly cut it without it crumbling


Reminds me of Beemster. Looks good.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Man - almost dropped the ball on this one tonight. I had some leftover mussel meats from the other night and my wife suggested a clam chowder with mussels. Okay - besides I love any recipe that starts with bacon - there I said it - LOL. So - Shell Fish Chowder for 2:

Two slices of bacon fried off in a small pot, remove to drain. Diced onion, celery and garlic in the drippings, add thyme and parsley, a little salt, but a good grind of pepper, cover and let sweat. Add an 8oz. bottle of clam juice, some of the juice of a can of chopped clams (reserve some for slurry), three, or four small canned potatoes diced, one slice of the bacon torn, cover and simmer a bit then turn off the heat and do something else for a while.








OK - time to make the dish! Bring the pot to the simmer and mix a scant teaspoon of corn starch in the reserved clam juice, 1 Tbs of butter, bring to the boil and stir, add 1/4C of heavy cream and reduce the heat. Added the reserved clams and mussels, a pinch of white pepper, a pinch of Hondashi and a splash each of Fish Sauce and Worcestershire. Top with a the reserved bacon and . . . delicious!! Perfect for a Fall day:


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Another one-vessel meal.
Pretty easy and straight forward.
Heat a cast iron plate over the fire. 
Put your potatoes on there (cut, washed, drained and sprinkled with olive oil)
Put them on the hot plate and relax for a while as they need longest









Cut the mushrooms, take the chicken out of the marinade (piri-piri sauce - garlic - lime juice and oil)
Cut the leek and arrange them with the 1/2 to 3/4 done potatoes









And then it's time to eat


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Did you know you don't need Thanksgiving to cook and eat a tray of stuffing by yourself?

Key features
-martins potato bread (less sodium than normal stuffing)
-unsalted chicken stock
-onion 
-celery

and the salty parts
-smoked sausage
-oysters and the oyster liquor of course


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I make stuffing several times a year. Mine differs from yours though. I use a rustic, peasant bread, corn bread, onion, celery, sausage, thyme, sage, stock, and Craisin's. 

When it comes to the oysters I make a creamed corn and oyster pudding that came from beyond my Grandmother It's an easy, wonderful recipe and some folks ask me to make it again.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was going to sous vide a piece of beef tenderloin, but decided to sear it off in the same wok I was doing the other ingredients so it would qualify.

Mise en place: onion, red pepper, celery, and garlic. [missing is leftover rice, chicken broth and rice vinegar]









X-tra virgin coconut oil and the contents of that meat bag (garlic and thyme)









Meat comes out and goes takes a nap then the veg goes in. Next we add the Umami - (bottles), then the chicken broth/corn starch slurry and keep that tool moving 'cause it don't take long . . .









Well the loin rested and the chow was excellent.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

An incredibly simple one-pot dish, though not as easy as the cup-a-noodles .

I peeled and cut the potatoe, and boiled them together with some juniper berries, till they were done. Then added the sauerkraut (bought this time) and put the sausage on top (Veluwse rookworst).
I continued on the stove till everything was heated through properly.
Then drained and eat with some gravy, left over from making baby meatballs earlier in the day.

















Simple and tasty!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ahem... Mike and Millions... DRESSING. Ha Ha; not intended to start a fist-fight. Whatever it’s called... it’s a meal in itself and always the best part of a holiday feast!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mox nix


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Chicken herb meatball rice soup. So good. It tastes like stuffing (or DRESSING) in soup form. Delicious.

Meatballs are just ground chicken, parm, dried herbs, breadcrumbs, s&p. Good texture.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ham fried rice has emptied the fridge


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

It was pretty cold the other morning, making me think of soup. Nice, hot soup. I've not done a french onion for a while, so I did.

*The Players*

Basically French Onion soup is carmalized onions simmered in beef stock. So you need beef and onions.










Thought I'd give short rib stock a try. And when the pot of soup was done cooking, went for the classic gratinee approach.










Used emmantaler and gruyere for the cheeses.

*The Process*

First off the beef was roasted in the pot for about an hour or so, 425F, turning once.










Pulled out the ribs, reserved the rendered fat in a bowl. Let the pot cool a bit, sliced off some of the meat and snacked on it. Tasty.

Put the ribs back in the cooled pot and covered with cold water. Onto the little back burner to steep for a couple hours. Sliced off the top 1/4 or so of the onions, added them to the stock, along with black peppercorns, bay leaf, some carrot and celery. Let that all steep for about an hour.










Poured out the stock through a strainer, got a nice batch. During thee steeping of the stock I did the most tedious of the tasks involved - slicing the onions. Of course, thinking of that scene in Julie and Julia.










Poured the beef fat back into the blue pot, added some onions, a sprinkle of salt, some onions, a sprinkle of salt, until I had, oh, 2.4 quarts of onions in the pot.










And put it over low heat to cook a while. The first few stirs, about 10 - 15 minutes apart were a bit tricky. But the onions started cooking down.










And finally after about two hours, had this in the pot. Could have gone a little darker.










Poured in about a half cup of dry vermouth, let it cook until syrupy. Poured in 2 quarts of the beef stock, gave it several grinds of black pepper. Medium low heat for about half an hour.

Odd I don't have a picture of the finished pot of soup. Oh well, so it goes. Ladled







some into a bowl, put the baguette slices in the toaster oven. Julia, who was with me in spirit the entire time, reminded me she liked a splash of a little something in the soup before doing the crouton thing. I had some cognac.

Croutons cover the soup, grated cheeses piled on, hit the broiler.

*The Product*










A basic soup, very few ingredients compared to many, a bit time consuming to do it the classic way. And worth every single second spent on getting it done!

mjb.

ps: I enjoyed my French onion soup, which originated in Italy, with a glass of Spanish tempranillo.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@harpua you have my attention!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I made French onion soup too, and I even presented the finished soup with croutons and bubbly gruyere in one pot like a casserole, but I was too distracted by the thought of eating it I forgot to snap a photo. Here's what I did get. I even used a loaf of my own sourdough.

Onions, thyme, bay, sherry, beef broth, sourdough, gruyere.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yikes! Only 5 more days left in November. And I still want to make some crock pot Italian beef sandwiches, some classic beef stew, pozole, Ethiopian doro wat, miso clam soup, red cooked pork belly, ropa vieja, paella, black eye peas and hamhocks, a Jamaican influenced curried goat, a take on ramen, ...

I did get a chicken and noodles dish done, hope to post that when I get home from work later.

But it is Thanksgiving here in the states, working on a small ( 3 pound ) turkey breast for my wife and I. Got home from work about 4 hours ago after a quick stop at the market, got the turkey stock underway.










I got the breast trimmed up and seasoned, now resting in the garage fridge.










The hunk on the left went into the stockpot with some necks, the hunk on the right slathered in herb and garlic butter.










Time for a quick nap, want to eat around 6 pm, so need to wake up around 3:30 to finish up the prep, get the turkey in the oven around 4:30. We'll see how it goes.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A take on another comfort classic, 3 pepper chicken and noodles.

*The Players*










One needs chicken, of course.










And the three peppers as well. I used fresh caribe, a pickled habanero and dried aleppo.

*The Process*

First off I poached the chicken thighs for about 30 minutes in my trusty blue pot.










Scooped out the chicken, set aside in a bowl to cool. Turned off the heat, went and sat at the computer for a while. Came back when chicken was cool enough to pull off the bone. The thigh meat stayed in the bowl, the bones and skin went back into the pot. Added some of the onion, bay leaf, black peppercorns, carrots. Steeped for about an hour, then strained the broth. Meanwhile diced the caribes and remaining onion. They went into the pot with some butter to saute a bit. They came out, mushrooms went in.










Took a couple batches to do all the shrooms. Then the sauteed veggies, the finely diced habanero, all the mushrooms and some of the broth get added, seasoned a bit and simmered for a while. Meanwhile, the noodles.










A cup of flour, couple pinches of salt get mixed up, two large eggs cracked into the bowl. Dough formed, kneaded, rested, cut into fat little noodles.










Cut the chicken into bite sized pieces, add to the pot with the noodles. Simmered for about 10 - 12 minutes, until noodles were done.










*The Product*

Dished up a bowl of it.










Turned out a bit more soupy, sometimes I forget that fresh home made noodles don't absorb nearly as much liquid as the very dry store bought stuff. But the flavor was spot on, and those fat little noodles were just what I wanted! And in the beginning I pulled two of the pickled habs out of the jar, but decided to use only one. Good choice, the heat as done was just right.

On a technical note of sorts, even though I used the one pot for all the cooking, is it really in the spirit of a one pot dish? You know, you put everything in the pot and let it cook. None of this put something in, take it out, put something else in, take it out, and then at the end put it all back in to finish cooking. Kind of seems like cheating almost. but the end result is some good food!

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

One pot is one pot... why split hairs?

That dish is what I recall my South Georgia cousins saying was their favorite home cooked meal. Sadly, I never tasted it because my Aunt would never make it for me. She considered it “too humble” for a visitor from the North. I loved visiting my Southern kin but that always made me just a bit sad.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Coming down to it - I'm not sure I have another one . . . Hmmm I just remembered I have a rabbit thawing since yesterday. It ought to be ready tomorrow so who knows.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Nasi goreng (friied rice - Indonesia)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Shucks. While at work I decided on one last dish to make, trying to sneak it in before the deadline. I stop at the nearby Winco [ Love 24 stores when I work graveyard ] to pick up a bag of goat meat. They no longer have it! So much for that idea. mon. I'm sure it would have guaranteed me being chosen as the next host. Oh, and as usual, I decide on a theme in case I do get picked, and have one ready for December. I'm sure one or two of you can finish the advertising slogan "Nothing says lovin' like ... "

Anyway I got about 2 pounds of beef chuck and some onions, hope I get Plan B made and posted before I fall asleep.

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Got an instant pot on black friday and made a beef barley soup in pressure cook mode!


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

millionsknives said:


> Got an instant pot on black friday and made a beef barley soup in pressure cook mode!


I'm dying to try this. with some butter-smeared rustic bread


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I traded sharpening for some rabbits and thawed one out for tonight.

Browning off in bacon drippings and EVOO









removed rabbit and browned off quartered button mushrooms then on to chill till later. Next went in my mirepoix - leek, carrot, celery, garlic along with bay, thyme and parsley. When those had sweated down I added a table spoon of tomato paste and a bit after a large glug of Merlot then some leftover turkey stock and finished with mushroom stock. Rabbit went back in - ".









@ 2.5hrs of simmering later . . .









Tasted amazing very delicate and hearty at the same time.


----------



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

I was planning on making a classic Pot-au-Feu as my submission this weekend, but a local grocer got a shipment of fresh truffles this weekend that required me to make something different that used many, many different pots and pans... Was totally worth it.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

It is still November here in Salt Lake, at least for another hour. So here's a batch of paprika beef I did in my trusty old 2.5 quart dutch oven.

*The Players*

Of course, one needs beef and paprika for this dish.









I'm using Hungarian hot, smoked Spanish, and basic American plain.










Onions and garlic also play a part.

*The Process*

I cut the beef chuck into bite sized cubes while some salt pork was rendering down in the pot. Working in small batches I got some color on the beef.










Once all the beef was browned, reserve in a bowl, in go the onions.










When the onions are nicely sweated and soft, added a few cloves of minced garlic, cooked that for a few minutes. Then into the pot goes a can of crushed tomato and about a teaspoon of each paprika.










Also added the beef and the accumulated juices, as they say. Simmered for a couple hours, stirring every once in a while.

*The Product*

Beef chunks get fork tender, check the seasoning levels, added a bit more salt and pepper. Then scooped some into a bowl.










Topped with a generous blob of sour cream, dusted with a bit of the hot Hungarian, time to dig in! Tomorrow when I work on the leftovers, I'll probably make a batch of egg noodles similar to what I did for the chicken and noodles. But tonight just served up in a bowl, big blob of sour cream, and it's fine.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope it's not too late! I made
This last night for the challenge and I just woke up in a sweat that I forgot to post it after dinner. Here goes nothing!

Moroccan Chicken with dates! The recipe calls for everything to be thrown together in a pan and stick it in the oven to cook but I took my time rendering the chicken skin, and sautéing the onions and garlic because
I wanted to build up the flavors. The dates melt into the rice as it cooks and leave a beautiful sweet flavor. This was my first time making this but certainly not the last.








Recipe adapted from Food52
https://food52.com/recipes/68790-moroccan-spiced-chicken-and-rice-with-dates-and-pistachios


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Busy day at work away from the computer. Polls are now closed and I'm reviewing entries. A winner will be crowned in the next hour.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Wowww that was a wild ride reading through these. This was very close with 3 almost winners. The winner embraced the challenge and had a lot of quality entries I want to eat. Pot pie yasssss. Congratulations to @mike9

2nd places - @harpua and @teamfat


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats @mike9 
Awesome dishes


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Can we sue for several recounts?

Congratulations @mike9 !


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think the challenge is a rotating dictatorship.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm surprised, thank you there were a lot of great looking dishes last month. I'll put my thinking cap on . . . stay tuned.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations Mike


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

phatch said:


> I think the challenge is a rotating dictatorship.


Why would you say that? I'm curious.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

When I did french onion, I was fairly happy, though next time I think I'll go a little darker on the onions.










One soup I've not made in a while is from Petersen's Splendid Soups book. It is a chicken tomatillo soup that tastes just like a bowl of chicken enchiladas. Delish!

mjb.

ps: wait a minute, I thought I was still reading Iceman's soup thread, that's where this was meant to go.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

mike9 said:


> Why would you say that? I'm curious.


I say it's a dictatorship because the the month host gets to decide all the limits and make all the decisions. There's nothing to recount.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you know what we call a Platypus? A Duck designed by committee. LOL


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, three wins this year, @mike9

I updated the list I have:

Challenge List

Still have a lot of hosts I need to fill out.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow congrats @mike9 !!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Congrats @mike9 !


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking forward tothe new challenge.
I'll be shopping on Friday. Need to buy the majority of my groceries/veges etc then


----------

